# What shorts for a tri, on a budget



## Mrbez (2 Jun 2012)

Hi Guys, 

First triathlon is coming up next Sunday, and I am wondering what shorts I should wear under my wetsuit?

I only have one set of endura bib shorts, and was thinking that these would be no good underneath? If they are okay, would the swim ruin them?

If they are no good, what should I be looking at? I saw some tri shorts today in a shop that were £60!? Ideally, I would only like to spend around £20?

The cycle is only 20km, would I really need shorts with a pad, or should I just wear some short swimming/running shorts instead?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Martinm (2 Jun 2012)

Hi Mrbez

I did my first tri (sprint distance) a few weeks ago. I wore a pair of 2XU £20 tri shorts for the whole race and all training, very comfortable and the only shorts I wear on the bike at the moment as they are much cooler than my other cycling shorts..

Google triathlon shorts and you'll find a plethora of different makes at various prices as there seems to be a sale on somewhere.

Think I got mine from chain reaction tri. I'm a fat knacker 38 inch waist and the X large size fit well. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=62993


Hope this helps. Good luck with the event.

Martin


----------

